# Best way to repair or replace battery shrink wrap?



## Techjunkie (Feb 22, 2008)

While experimenting with honed Mags, threaded rods and AAs, I've managed to tear the shrink wrap on just about all of my batteries. What's the favored method for repairing the torn casing on a rechargeable battery?

My knee-jerk reaction is to try painting over the tears with my wife's nail polish, but I'm not sure how well that would work in the long run.

I don't want to make battery packs dedicated to suit a single flashlight - I'd rather continue to use and charge the batteries individually. Of course, I also need to avoid increasing the width of each battery.

So... Is there a shrink wrap thin enough to replace the manufacturer's wrap on each battery? If so, where do I get it and how much does it cost? Also, how difficult is it to use?


----------



## Cuso (Feb 22, 2008)

You bet there is , if you have a Hobby Shop near you you can get single cell shrink-wrap . It comes in various colors, you just need a hairdryer or heat gun and presto..something like this

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRSH7&P=7


----------



## LukeA (Feb 22, 2008)

Cuso said:


> You bet there is , if you have a Hobby Shop near you you can get single cell shrink-wrap . It comes in various colors, you just need a hairdryer or heat gun and presto..something like this
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRSH7&P=7



Or just a cigarette lighter or soldering iron.


----------



## Techjunkie (Feb 22, 2008)

The example provided is for sub-c sized batteries. I searched that site, but could not find the same for AAs. I don't think the sub-c size will shink all the way down to AA size, but it's a good start though. I'll see if I can find a local hobby shop and ask there.

If anyone has a link to AA size shrink wrap, please post here. Thanks.


----------



## hank (Feb 22, 2008)

Go to Radio Shack, or any good electrical supply store, or a good hardware store or Sears electrical department.
Shrink wrap tubing is a standard item in a wide range of sizes. 
You may need to experiment a bit to get the size that shrinks to snug without trying to get so small it splits, but it'll work out.

Google: Heat Shrink Tubing


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 23, 2008)

The heat shrink on a battery is much thinner than the average heat shrink that you find in a hardware store. The heat shrink used on wires, for instance doubles or tripples in thickness when it shrinks.

Hobby shops are a good source, since they have LOTS of things that use it, including battery packs and model airplane skins.

Daniel


----------



## Torque1st (Feb 23, 2008)

If the scratch or damage is minor just remove any upset cover material cleanly with a razor blade or Exacto knife so the plastic does not snag on anything. Electrical tape, packing tape, "Scotch", or "Magic" tape can be used to cover the exposed area. Trim the repair tape so it does not overlap the plastic covering.

Some epoxy paint may work to replace the entire covering. Just don't seal the cell vents.


----------



## cnjl3 (Feb 23, 2008)

try this link
http://www.cheapbatterypacks.com/?sid=504834&pgid=shrink


----------



## jufam44 (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Ace Hardware shrinkwrap (about five bucks for 10 square feet) and a heat gun to put a nice coat on the batteries. On the quickie side, if I'm on the road and need a quick fix, Gaffers Tape or Duct Tape will work temporarily, masking tape too if you can get it right. But that's not a lasting fix!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 24, 2008)

Most original battery cell wrap is 2 or 3 mil. Almost all shrink like you see at CBP, etc. are 5 mil thick. Another alternative is Kapton 1mil or 2 mil tape.


----------



## Techjunkie (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, Lux. Does Kapton tape have any stretch to it? Is the adhesive strong enough to survive loading and unloading (snug fit) batteries?

I'm thinking that patches of the 1 mil tape, even if applied on top of the OEM shrink will still be thinner than replacing the shrink with 5 mil CBP type shrink.


----------



## Norm (Feb 25, 2008)

The Kapton tape I have has no stretch in it.
Norm


----------



## Torque1st (Feb 25, 2008)

Packing tape is cheap, you may already have some, and will work OK. The thickness of the tape or covering will physically keep the cell from touching the container wall even if there is a hole or scratch in it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 26, 2008)

They will all insulate, but if you scrape it going in/out *you are right back to square one. (My dad always used to say that--LOL!)
*


----------



## cnjl3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lux, Which shrink wrap do you use for your battery packs. 
So far i think i have seen your packs in black or white shrinkwrap.
The white looks a little transluscent so i guess its thinner?
Just curious.



LuxLuthor said:


> Most original battery cell wrap is 2 or 3 mil. Almost all shrink like you see at CBP, etc. are 5 mil thick. Another alternative is Kapton 1mil or 2 mil tape.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 28, 2008)

When I measure my white, I get 5mil. I think it is the white color stretched over cells that makes it look a bit translucent. The black from cheapbatterypacks is also 5 mil


----------



## LukeA (Feb 28, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> When I measure my white, I get 5mil. I think it is the white color stretched over cells that makes it look a bit translucent. The black from cheapbatterypacks is also 5 mil



3M packing tape is .003 in. with adhesive.


----------



## Slickseth (Apr 16, 2010)

You need this:

http://www.batteryspace.com/78-3widthpvctube.aspx

for AA batteries you need either 23mm or 25mm (23mm might not fit over thicker cells)


Use a hairdryer. Anything hotter will burn a hole in the wrapper.


----------

